# Is it still legal to hunt in Brownstown Township?



## SmallGameStalker (Mar 5, 2005)

I know that sometime in the near future Brownstown Township will be closed to hunting. What date is the closure effective?

Thanks,


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

These are the only current laws that I'm aware of at this time. You stated in the future so if it's not law yet then I don't know. It would be wise to either contact the township of the local DNR Office.

R 317.182.5 Brownstown township; hunting with rifle prohibited.
Rule 5. Hunting with, or the discharge of, a rifle, except at a target range recognized and approved by the township board, is unlawful in Bownstown township. The department of natural resources may issue permits to control the depredations of birds and animals by shooting or other methods.

History: 1954 ACS 86, Eff. Feb. 14, 1976; 1979 AC.


R 317.182.6 Brownstown township, portion; hunting prohibited.
Rule 6. Hunting with, or the discharge of, a firearm, except at a target range recognized and approved by the township board, is unlawful within the following described area of Brownstown township: Beginning at the junction of Vreeland road and interstate highway 75; thence east on Vreeland road to state highway M-85; thence southwest on state highway M-85 to Allen road; thence south on Allen road to Woodruff road; thence west on Woodruff road to the New York Central railroad; thence northeast on the New York Central railroad to Gibraltar road; thence west on Gibraltar road as extended to interstate highway 75; thence north on interstate highway 75 to the point of beginning. The department of natural resources may issue permits to control the depredations of birds and animals by shooting or other methods.

History: 1954 ACS 86, Eff. Feb. 14, 1976; 1979 AC.


R 317.182.7 Brownstown township, portion; hunting prohibited.
Rule 7. Hunting with, or the discharge of, a firearm, except at a target range recognized and approved by the township board, is unlawful in that part of Brownstown township between Telegraph road and interstate highway 75. The department of natural resources may issue permits to control the depredations of birds and animals by shooting or other methods.

History: 1954 ACS 86, Eff. Feb. 14, 1976; 1979 AC.


R 317.182.8 Brownstown township; portion; hunting prohibited.
Rule 8. Hunting with, or the discharge of, a firearm is unlawful in that part of Brownstown township described as follows: Beginning at a point where Telegraph road intersects with the north city limits of the city of Flat Rock; thence north on Telegraph road to West road; thence west on West road to Arsenal road; thence south on Arsenal road to the city limits of Flat Rock; thence east on the Flat Rock city limits line to the point of beginning.

History: 1979 ACS 2, Eff. May 10, 1980.


----------

